# Sweet qift



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Came home and found this ghoul costume on the porch with a note attached telling me to please take Seemore in an give him a good home. Hell Yeah! The lady in the picture is 5' 6".


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nice!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Just my luck i come home and found dog poop on my porch......it figures.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Any idea who it's from? Nice surprise for sure.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool!

Yeah I come home to find inches upon inches of ice on my porch, so congrats!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

jdubbya said:


> Any idea who it's from? Nice surprise for sure.


I'm pretty sure it's a FB friend who threatened to drop something like this off back in October.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

How Fun for someone to leave this for you!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

wow great gift I only get requests of what people want to see in my haunt ...how's about giving some stuff people props dont grow on tree's you know!! LOL


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, thats great!! Very nice gift!! Now Mike, you are probably close enough to me to drop one off at my house!! LOL!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow nice prop radom! I wish people threatened to drop things off like that on my porch also.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

very nice, plans for his use yet?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great score! I need to make friends with your friends.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sure you'll give Seemore a good home. Nice prop.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

fick209 said:


> very nice, plans for his use yet?


Our grave yard intersperses real and unreal ghouls so yeah. He just something that no one is sure about. On a side note I have a 6'5" friend who saw it and says he has a Easter bunny costume he'd dye black and come over with. I don't know about you but a black, 6' 5" bunny of death would scare the crap out of me.


----------

